# Iriada auction.



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Saw this just now. 
IRAIDA ESTATE AGENCY COMPANY – PUBLIC AUCTION
28 October – morning – Oasis Resort
It has been announced in the Hurghada Court that there will be a Public Auction to bid on the moveable items of the Iraida Estate Agency Company; for example – computers, desks, chairs, filing cabinets etc. For a good bargain - all members of the Public are welcome!
This Public Auction will be officiated by a Representative from the Hurghada Court. The Public Auction of moveable items is due to the Iraida Estate Agency Company having failed to pay their creditors.
For further information please contact Hanna Law Firms – Telephone +2010 – 0111 - 0693


----------

